# DRO upgrade mini mill ?



## V 45 (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm looking to upgrade my mini mills DRO setup. Currently have three Igaging scales used as my DRO. It's ok but not the greatest...looking for something more accurate. I have my Y axis scale mounted on the front of the bed covered with custom made sheet metal cover. The bed locks do kinda get in the way but it works for now. What DRO do you use and was installation easy or painful? My mill is a G0704 from Grizzly. 
 Thanks again,
 V 45


----------



## Jyman (Feb 10, 2016)

Hey V45

I was thinking of doing the igauges to my mill (same as yours, G0704). Or maybe doing a dro. Was there any main problems with your set up or the gauges just aren't accrete enough? 

Jon


----------



## grapegro (Feb 10, 2016)

I have an Optimum BF17 mill which I have just fitted with a DRO kit. I got mine from China, Shenzh Delos electrical science and technology co ltd. I chose their ultra small set of scales and they fit very well on my model. Scales of this size are hard to find, found their knowledge of a particular models was spot on. Very good quality at a very worth while price. I can highly recommend from my experience with them.
Regards


----------



## V 45 (Feb 10, 2016)

Jyman...Here is mine with the DRO's on the motor housing. It wasn't that hard putting them on once I had made blocks and a new mounting piece for the Y axis. The others were pretty straight forward. I've them on for a little over 4 years and have been adequate. I want a DRO that can do PCD's without me running upstairs to the computer and printing out a sheet and other functions. I think they're alright for starting out without the cost associated with a true DRO. I also don't think they are as accurate as a true DRO...but haven't used one...I would hope they are with the additional cost.  

Grapegro...Which model did you purchase? Can you post a picture of your scales and mounting? What was your reasons for the model you picked ?
 Thanks again


----------



## grapegro (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello V45,
               I selected the model DLS-S because of its small size which made it most suitable for a small mini mill. I have not been able to take photos of it but I can say a highly experienced builder of model engines has complimented me on the fitting. I will see if I can get some photos for you.
Regards, Norm


----------



## grapegro (Feb 12, 2016)

```
[ATTACH]81469[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH]81470[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH]81471[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH]81472[/ATTACH]
```

Looks as though I have been successful in showing my dro fitting to my Optimum BF15 mini mill
Norm


----------



## benster (Feb 12, 2016)

V45 Check out the Touch DRO Project. You can use your igaging scales with a cheap tablet and gain the functionality of a more expensive DRO. Since you already have the scales it would probably only cost you ~$100 if you don't already have a tablet. Yuri (the creator) is starting to sell premade interface boards as well.


----------



## bb218 (Feb 12, 2016)

I have a used of Sony magna scale readout that came off of a small EDM machine, price $250.00 + shipping if interested.  As I remember they were .0001" reslolution,  I do not have any paperwork showing how to mount these on any mounting brackets.    Mike


----------



## zoltan (Mar 30, 2016)

I use iGaging scales together with TouchDRO. It's a very economical solution, and TouchDRO is fantastic to use; highly, highly recommended. I also run TouchDRO on my lathe.

Instead of copying and pasting it all into here, I've written up how I mounted my scales and about setting up TouchDRO here:
http://benchtopmachineshop.blogspot.com/p/p.html


----------



## AFCarbon15 (Mar 30, 2016)

Also, most (Yuri included) report the iGaging issues with accuracy are mostly related to the wires them selves and other other related electrical fields around them.  I don't remember if it was Yuri or somebody else, but they showed the difference between the OEM wires and cheap replacements from ebay.  Much greater precision post swap.

Found Yuri's writeup:

http://www.yuriystoys.com/2013/07/three-ways-to-make-igaging-dro-scales.html


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 30, 2016)

If you are limited when trying to fit glass scales for a standard DRO, then have a look at fitting magnetic strip heads instead.
They are much smaller than glass scales and are very good as they seem to cope with wet and dirty environments as well, so you could use much smaller shielding.

For a little more info, have a look here. Not necessarily to buy from, but to give you the required info.

http://www.machine-dro.co.uk/hobby-readout-systems/magnetic-encoders.html

One of the main advantages is that they are very easy to cut to the right length.

John


----------



## Rndmann9 (May 30, 2016)

Here is mine.  I just replace the y axis with a new one from Amazon.  The old one different "brand" went crazy.


----------



## Rndmann9 (May 30, 2016)

X I have used for a while, but I did redesign my mounting brackets


----------



## Rndmann9 (May 30, 2016)

Y that I just replaced


----------



## Rndmann9 (May 30, 2016)

Z uses the old torsion spring mount with a dial indicator mounted on a rod that contacts a plate.  I usually adjust it as needed.


----------

